# lizensfreie Fotos/ Bildergalerien



## Earl-Grey (30. August 2004)

Kennt jemand nen guten Link mit lizensfreien Fotos! Also nicht so was wie corbis oder ZEFA!?


----------



## root_alpha (30. August 2004)

Hi,

die sollten wohl langen 

http://www.sxc.hu
http://tofz.org
http://www.pixelbag.de
http://www.imageafter.com
http://www.dieblen.de
http://www.visipix.com
http://www.mediaphoto.com.br
http://www.istockphoto.com
http://www.picturestation.net
http://www.intuitivmedia.de
http://www.photocase.de
http://www.freefoto.com
http://www.freeimages.co.uk
http://www.imagorama.com
http://openphoto.net
http://www.intuitivmedia.net
http://www.morguefile.com
http://www.cromavista.tk
http://gal.mvc.ru
http://www.stock.b-man.dk
http://www.ppdigital.com
http://kepek.creart.hu
http://www.edu.uni-klu.ac.at/~mkurz/stocks
http://www.zurb.com/zurbphotos
http://www.particularities.net
http://www.designsbydonna.com
http://www.mfx.de
http://orangetrash.d2.hu
http://www.anotherbrushresource.com
http://www.picstyle.de
http://www.freemediagoo.com
http://www.fotoeffects.com
http://www.lostpencil.com
http://www.fotofree.org
http://www.second.maadee.de
http://geekphilosopher.com
http://www.fotodatenbank.com
http://www.photolibrary.fema.gov
http://www.animalpicturesarchive.com
http://www.farmphoto.com
http://freestockphotos.com

ps. Für die Richtigkeit der Links übernehme ich keine Haftung


----------



## Earl-Grey (30. August 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, aber ich meinte FOTOS nicht FONTS


----------



## Sebastianus (30. August 2004)

Also ich finde unter den Links mehr als genug Fotos Nur Fonts, die habe ich bei de rBetrachtung von rund 5-6 Links nicht gesehen!


----------



## der_Jan (30. August 2004)

Die Sponsoren an der Seite scheinen nicht so auffällig sein, sonst wärrest du wahrscheinlich auf diese Pixelquelle oder was aufmerksam geworden ;-).  Oder warn das net deine Anforderung?


----------



## Earl-Grey (30. August 2004)

@sebastianus

----------------------------

die Linkliste wurde ja auch geändert!

Geändert von root_alpha am 30.08.2004 um 12:27

steht ganz klein drunter!

Dire neue Liste ist richtig und vielen Dank auch an root!


----------

